# Dual vertical coils - wismec theorem



## Feliks Karp (10/6/16)

Having issues with my top tank, i decided to plonk the theorem on my kbox mini. Wanted to try something different from the same single Clapton or notch. So i did dual vertical coils in it, 2.25 ID 3 complete wraps 2 halves 26 ga kanthal coming in at 0.28 ohms. I actually trimmed the top of the wicks a little more after taking the pic of the primed wicks and forgot to retake. Clouds 6/10 flavour 6/10 no dry hits but havent found the need to push it beyond 50 watts. Works as intended on the kbox mini but a lil' boring. Probably will try a thinner gauge with more wraps if I do it again.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## skola (10/6/16)

You can increase the number of wraps to 7 on each coil and you'll still get pretty decent ramp up and improved flavour.
My preferred build is a dual vertical 24G SS, 3mm id, 9 wraps, 0.19ohms, vaping at 40-50W. excellent flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (10/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Having issues with my top tank, i decided to plonk the theorem on my kbox mini. Wanted to try something different from the same single Clapton or notch. So i did dual vertical coils in it, 2.25 ID 3 complete wraps 2 halves 26 ga kanthal coming in at 0.28 ohms. I actually trimmed the top of the wicks a little more after taking the pic of the primed wicks and forgot to retake. Clouds 6/10 flavour 6/10 no dry hits but havent found the need to push it beyond 50 watts. Works as intended on the kbox mini but a lil' boring. Probably will try a thinner gauge with more wraps if I do it again.
> View attachment 57218



nice! for better flav and clouds try moving the coils closer towards the centre in front of the centre post so that its more inline with the air channel. I had a similar setup once but switched back to a notch coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/6/16)

Thanks i'll give it a try next go around, I usually just use a single horizontal in here but I find the single battery devices just stress out too much on the ramp up of a clapton, so if i can get a build like you described going might hold me untill i either fix my top tank or drive over in frustration ( ',')


skola said:


> You can increase the number of wraps to 7 on each coil and you'll still get pretty decent ramp up and improved flavour.
> My preferred build is a dual vertical 24G SS, 3mm id, 9 wraps, 0.19ohms, vaping at 40-50W. excellent flavour.


----------



## Feliks Karp (10/6/16)

Mac75 said:


> nice! for better flav and clouds try moving the coils closer towards the centre in front of the centre post so that its more inline with the air channel. I had a similar setup once but switched back to a notch coil.


 Thanks, I think I was just too scared of touching a post hahaha but I think this tank was designed with a single horizontal in mind for the reason you mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (10/6/16)

Before I lost my Koopor Mini and Theorem tank to the canal at work, I used to run dual vertical 26g SS 10 wrap 3.5mm ID. 
Was my go to build for flavour. Damn I miss my Theorem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Before I lost my Koopor Mini and Theorem tank to the canal at work, I used to run dual vertical 26g SS 10 wrap 3.5mm ID.
> Was my go to build for flavour. Damn I miss my Theorem


On special atm at Sir Vape. I just bought my third 
No tank has made me scream F-----ccck so many times. 5 cracked tanks, juice everywhere, a sliced open hand... but for me, can't find another tank that matches the flavour.


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Before I lost my Koopor Mini and Theorem tank to the canal at work, I used to run dual vertical 26g SS 10 wrap 3.5mm ID.
> Was my go to build for flavour. Damn I miss my Theorem


How the heck did you fall in?


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/6/16)

KB_314 said:


> On special atm at Sir Vape. I just bought my third
> No tank has made me scream F-----ccck so many times. 5 cracked tanks, juice everywhere, a sliced open hand... but for me, can't find another tank that matches the flavour.


I cracked one then learnt to lube the o-rings with juice...so far alls ok when i rebuild (touch wood).


----------



## Greyz (11/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> How the heck did you fall in?


There's a short bridge that we have to cross if using the Canal Gate entrance at work. I was walking over that bridge as a group of guys came rushing out of the entrance and across the bridge towards me. 
I had my koopor and theorem in my hand as I was test vaping it as I walked. 
Someone in the crowd knocked into me as he ran. I didn't fall but the mod and tank went flying and ended up in the canal.

I couldn't believe it, I looked at my right hand and all I had was a black battery cover. I didn't see who bumped into me so no one to even blame really. 

The thing is I only brought it to work because I was going to lend a friend who needed a temp vape while he waits for his new mod. Else it would have been at home in my vape cupboard still.
And to add insult to injury the parts needed to do the firmware upgrade on the Koopor arrived....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (11/6/16)

KB_314 said:


> On special atm at Sir Vape. I just bought my third
> No tank has made me scream F-----ccck so many times. 5 cracked tanks, juice everywhere, a sliced open hand... but for me, can't find another tank that matches the flavour.


If you ever need spare glass or orings I have the box still. Didn't use anything out of it besides the tank. So it's still got a spare glass and the spare metal tanks. 
I think I'll buy another one but not now. There's too many other tanks I need 1st. For now my eyes are sethe firmly on the TFv8...

If I didn't have a Haze dripper tank I'd go out and buy 1 now. I find then both very close on flavour. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (11/6/16)

Greyz said:


> If you ever need spare glass or orings I have the box still. Didn't use anything out of it besides the tank. So it's still got a spare glass and the spare metal tanks.
> I think I'll buy another one but not now. There's too many other tanks I need 1st. For now my eyes are sethe firmly on the TFv8...
> 
> If I didn't have a Haze dripper tank I'd go out and buy 1 now. I find then both very close on flavour.
> ...


Thanks @Greyz - at the rate I'm going I may just take you up on that offer sooner than you think 
Haze looks awesome - how's the flavour compared to a Theorem?


----------



## Greyz (11/6/16)

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Greyz - at the rate I'm going I may just take you up on that offer sooner than you think
> Haze looks awesome - how's the flavour compared to a Theorem?


You know where I hang if you ever need it lol.
The Haze dripper tank is a small but flavourful tank. I think small tanks with small chambers give the best flavour. Cloud production is average but that's not what it was meant for.
At R250 it's a steal and it's what actually got me interested in drippers with bottom fed tanks to begin. 

If I had to compare the 2 on flavour I'd put the Haze as maybe ahead by a ball hair. But the Theorem wins for ease of build. The theorem just needed the right build to really shine for me. The notch coil while good did not work as well as a dual vertical 10 wrap SS 3.5mm. This build has great flavour and decent clouds. If you like warm dessert juices then this is the build.

Im sure there is a better build for the Theorem but I just didn't have her long enough to test enough. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/6/16)

Greyz said:


> There's a short bridge that we have to cross if using the Canal Gate entrance at work. I was walking over that bridge as a group of guys came rushing out of the entrance and across the bridge towards me.
> I had my koopor and theorem in my hand as I was test vaping it as I walked.
> Someone in the crowd knocked into me as he ran. I didn't fall but the mod and tank went flying and ended up in the canal.
> 
> ...


 Dude that is some epic suckage...I would be heart broken.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/6/16)

I blew most of my vape budget on batteries, so I couldn't get new wire, however decided to parallel wrap. 2.75 ID 6 wraps per coil 4 full 2 half, 26 ga kanthal, comes out at 0.18 ohmill wick a little later and report back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/6/16)

Improved flavour and slightly improved clouds, feel its now a better fit for the kbox mini. Not convinced it was worth the hassle of fitting the parallels. But i guess that comes with experimenting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (13/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Improved flavour and slightly improved clouds, feel its now a better fit for the kbox mini. Not convinced it was worth the hassle of fitting the parallels. But i guess that comes with experimenting.
> View attachment 57566



This pic makes me wish for miss my Theorem so bad now! I never got the chance to try dual parallel coils 
Just something to try when you build again, use a bigger ID for you coils 3.5-4mm is good and make your tails shorter. 
With playing around I found that thinning the tails out a bit and shortening then so that they just below the deck gave me the best falvour and clouds.

@Ezekiel has done a fair bit of playing around with his Theorem, I tagged him, here's hoping he divulges some of his technique.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/6/16)

Greyz said:


> This pic makes me wish for miss my Theorem so bad now! I never got the chance to try dual parallel coils
> Just something to try when you build again, use a bigger ID for you coils 3.5-4mm is good and make your tails shorter.
> With playing around I found that thinning the tails out a bit and shortening then so that they just below the deck gave me the best falvour and clouds.
> 
> @Ezekiel has done a fair bit of playing around with his Theorem, I tagged him, here's hoping he divulges some of his technique.



I'll try shortening them a bit, the pics are a little deceptive, i usually fluff them alot then cut them back at a 45 degree in to an almost diamond shape. I'll definitely try your suggestion on a bigger ID, slowly getting more adventurous with this deck, just really tiny to build on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I'll try shortening them a bit, the pics are a little deceptive, i usually fluff them alot then cut them back at a 45 degree in to an almost diamond shape. I'll definitely try your suggestion on a bigger ID, slowly getting more adventurous with this deck, just really tiny to build on.



The shorter tails really help the Vertical coils wick faster, the single coil seems fine with the longer legs from my experience.
I find this to be a much easier tank to build single coils on because the posts are offset, but the con is that dual coils are a bit finicky to install. I wish I'd got to fiddle and get a good single coil setup working as I feel this is what the tank was designed for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/6/16)

@Greyz took your advice bud, shortened them a bit at the bottom, but also trimmed down the top tufts, seems as though they were also deflecting some vapor. Much improved flavour, just have to tilt it a bit when the tank starts to run down. Overall I'd say the parallel build improved the flavour to 8 and the clouds to 7 which is still ok for what I use the kbox mini for, it's just now more satisfying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> @Greyz took your advice bud, shortened them a bit at the bottom, but also trimmed down the top tufts, seems as though they were also deflecting some vapor. Much improved flavour, just have to tilt it a bit when the tank starts to run down. Overall I'd say the parallel build improved the flavour to 8 and the clouds to 7 which is still ok for what I use the kbox mini for, it's just now more satisfying.



Glad that it worked bud, I also found the flavour better with dual verts. the only downside as you found is you have to tilt the mod a little more when the tank is nearly empty. UP side though is no dry hit and more flavour. I'm curious as to how the Theorem will perform with a Fused Clapton because I didn't get the chance to try it and in the RDTA the flavour is massively better with Fused Claptons slightly spaced.
I might just pick me up another Theorem in the classies when I get paid, simply because I don't feel like I was anywhere near done with this tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/6/16)

It runs pretty well with a 3mm ID fused clapton in the centre, atleast that's what ive tried clapton wise, the ramp up on the kbox is just very slow, I feel the needed watts to get a decent ramp up just starts to stress a single battery mod,was alot better on my rolo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

